# Engine oil leaks



## TRIXPD (Dec 17, 2007)

Having enging oil leaks 2 places on the 96 735i which makes sizable puddles at the end of the day. One is from that small corner raised section on the oil pan that looks like a strainer from the underside and the other is more rear to the end of the front fenders in the middle of the car about where the tranny meets. Anyone have ideas if these are from gaskets or what? Trying to jack up and take a closer look. I know oil is not running down from the top cover nor from around the oil pan as engine and underneath was washed to examine where the leaks are from and these areas are dry.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

See me post on Oil leaks. Check out what my mechanic found:

Ok, my mechanic found the leaks. Two of the 3 hoses for the power steering are leaking. Rear Main seal is leaking. This is the most major leak because the tranny has to be dropped to fix this. The oil drain plug is also leaking because it needs a new washer. I called the dealer and he says he may cancel the deal because he has already spent too much money on the car.


----------

